

Ask HN: Startup ideas? Join your team? - somid3

I have recently finished out of a startup, and am looking to join new startup teams.<p>I think the day of &quot;take data, put it in a database, display it back&quot;-days are over. That is, for new start ups it no longer suffices to have a client front (i.e.: web, app, api) and simply get and display data back ... that is unless if you are extremely luck.<p>So I am curious, what are you guys working on, and what are some exciting things happening in the startup space?
======
wololo_
we're doing some CRUD and a lot of crawling and scraping at Outpost
([http://outposttravel.com](http://outposttravel.com)). I don't think CRUD
days are numbered just yet - all you need is a problem to fix.

~~~
somid3
the biggest problem with CRUD is that it allows for incremental innovations on
things that have already been done without allowing for operational efficiency
or barriers of entry.

In the words of Clayton Christensen, once you are big and popular companies
with better distribution and operational efficiency will thank you for proving
that particular incremental innovation valid, and will inevitably step on your
toes.

That or, your margin will always have to remain low because you will be a
second player in the market. I mean, compare simple CRUB companies with the
new hardware ones. Let's pick gaming companies like Oculus Rift, or the Omni
on Kickstarter. They each spent about 2-years developing and their technology
is not incremental innovation -- its a great shift.

I worry that all CRUB services, other than the ones that deal with big-data
(i.e.: use Hadoop, or Casandra) are incremental innovations at this point.

